# A FEW OF MY FAVORITES



## ChuckTheButcher

Some of my Burke's and Rader's. More coming soon.


----------



## mr drinky

That is an awesome layout. Bravo sir. 

k.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A few more of my favorites.
;


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A few more of my favorites.View attachment 16730
;View attachment 16731
;
;
;

Aaron just became an ABS master bladesmith. Gongrats.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

;
;
;


----------



## Von blewitt

Very cool stuff Chuck!


----------



## kalaeb

Chuck.....we are going to need you to get a better camera and take some more pics of your stellar collection.


----------



## chinacats

WOW! :bigeek:


----------



## GlassEye

Nice collection, that Yamazaki honyaki may be my favorite of the group.


----------



## Anton

Crazy


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Wow.

Wow.

Wow.


----------



## don

Impressive.


----------



## jigert

Great collection you've got there, Chuck! +1 on getting a good camera so we can drool some more


----------



## cclin

nice collection!


----------



## mkriggen

:tongue4::jawdrop::drool:

and that's all I have to say about that


----------



## cheflarge

Are you kidding me!!! What an incredible collection.


----------



## skiajl6297

Fellow DMV resident - will definitely need to swing by and check out your restaurant! (And see some of these spectacular knives.) Awesome pile of gear.


----------



## NO ChoP!

What's the scimeter in the group shot?

Nice collection, by the way.


----------



## Mrmnms

Picture don't do them justice, but the look well used. Happy for ya.


----------



## eaglerock

:bigeek:


----------



## Justin0505

This is MADNESS! 

Madness?
THIS!
IS!
CHUCKTA!!!


----------



## Lucretia

Nice! Very, VERY nice!


----------



## mpukas

sick sick sick


----------



## stereo.pete

You have nice taste in cutlery.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

The scimitar is from wild fire cutlery. I'll post the pics soon.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

New Burke knife. Just got it. Will let everyone know how the new steel compares.View attachment 17002


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

One more pic. Having iPhone issues.View attachment 17003
View attachment 17003
View attachment 17004


----------



## Mucho Bocho

So Chuck, I'm guessing your an actual butcher correct?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Mucho Bocho said:


> So Chuck, I'm guessing your an actual butcher correct?



Yes. I am a butcher. A real one not a meat cutter.


----------



## Mucho Bocho

Nice Chuck. My favorite meat knife is the Takeda Bunna Bunka. Anytime I'm breaking down a primal that doesn't require a saw, I always go for that knife. But then again, I ain't got a chest full of BB or Devin's. Serious Kit BTW

Send some Photos of your cutting animals. I think I can speak fof the group but we all love videos/shots of knives inuse, especailly by someone that knows that their doing.

Do you cook to or just cut? I bought a nice chain mail butcher glove recently. Wonderful to have on your hand when your knife is deep into the product and you can't see where all your fingers are. I'm sure you know what I mean.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah I moved to back to the kitchen. I do the butchery and all protein prep at me and my brothers restaurant. I know you guys are going to think this is crazy but for breaking side of beef I usually just use cheap boning knives. They just get so torn up. For cooking I use my nicer knives. I'll put up some pics and videos.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Mucho Bocho said:


> Nice Chuck. My favorite meat knife is the Takeda Bunna Bunka. Anytime I'm breaking down a primal that doesn't require a saw, I always go for that knife. But then again, I ain't got a chest full of BB or Devin's. Serious Kit BTW
> 
> Send some Photos of your cutting animals. I think I can speak fof the group but we all love videos/shots of knives inuse, especailly by someone that knows that their doing.
> 
> Do you cook to or just cut? I bought a nice chain mail butcher glove recently. Wonderful to have on your hand when your knife is deep into the product and you can't see where all your fingers are. I'm sure you know what I mean.


I have actually never worked with a chain mail glove before. I do always work with a chain mail apron though. I would suggest that anyone doing whole animal butchery should. I have stabbed my self before and have seen others do so. You get a 5in boning knife in your gut and you'll wish had it.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

New shigefusa 300mm kitaejiView attachment 17084


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

My first DT


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A damascus Rader to go with the others.


----------



## knyfeknerd

I hate you Chuck.










But in a good way.


----------



## JMac

theres that DT...;]


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A few more Burkes. You can never have enough Burkes.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Some new ones from Shig, HHH, Rodrique, and Yoshikane.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Jaw dropping collection.

(It would be even more jaw dropping if you would fix the broken link to the 300mm Shigefusa above!)

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

My Jyunichi Takagi 12" Honyaki Yanagiba Matt Stephen's custom redwood handle and some of the carter collection.


----------



## Anton

Are these all yours?


----------



## Anton

ChuckTheButcher said:


> My first DT
> View attachment 17842
> View attachment 17843



This guy found a home with some very Nice company!

Definetly a collection


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Anton said:


> Are these all yours?



Yes they are. Collecting knives is all I really do.


----------



## mc2442

A great collection of knife makers on this site. Beautiful collection!


----------



## Lefty

I want one of your Raders


----------



## WildBoar

You really need some more DTs to keep that lone one company. It's probably very sad right now.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

WildBoar said:


> You really need some more DTs to keep that lone one company. It's probably very sad right now.



I'm working on it. Believe there is a San Mai in the works.


----------



## eaglerock

Can we be friends :angel2:


----------



## mpukas

mind blowing collection of working knives. Very impressive!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Bob Kramer 10 in straight carbonView attachment 18930
View attachment 18931


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Bill Burke 6 1/4 in utilityView attachment 18932
View attachment 18933
Harner 7 in bullnose butcher knife

Catchside 3 in parer


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

View attachment 18937
Peter Pruyn 14 in bullnose butcher


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Some of my Jnats


----------



## WildBoar

Wow! Great score on the Kramer. and the Burke. and the Harner. and the Rader. and the ...


----------



## knyfeknerd

Seriously Chuck
U 
HAVE 
Got 
2
GET 
A REAL 
Camera
!
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
it's a disgrace to all these unicorn knives to take their portraits with a camera phone.


signed mr. jealous


----------



## Brad Gibson

knyfeknerd said:


> Seriously Chuck
> U
> HAVE
> Got
> 2
> GET
> A REAL
> Camera
> !
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> it's a disgrace to all these unicorn knives to take their portraits with a camera phone.
> 
> 
> signed mr. jealous



chuck's collection drives me to just buying a razor for my next knife. /wrists


----------



## cheflarge

lus1: I'm with you Brad. "Please make the cold sweats & shaking stop."


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

knyfeknerd said:


> Seriously Chuck
> U
> HAVE
> Got
> 2
> GET
> A REAL
> Camera
> !
> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111
> it's a disgrace to all these unicorn knives to take their portraits with a camera phone.
> 
> 
> signed mr. jealous





I have tried several other cameras and they have all been worst than me IPhone. I have been looking up the best way to photograph knives but they all call for tripods, light defusers, ect. Which I don't have. I'm going to contact a photographer buddy of mine see if he can't help me out.


----------



## Lucretia

One of the most freaking amazing collections out there!


----------



## mr drinky

Looking at this thread makes me happy. 

k.


----------



## Burl Source

I didn't know that Michael was still making swords.


----------



## Don Nguyen

That sword is just immaculate....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Fowler 210 feather damascus


----------



## mametaro

That is one amazing collection of knives. I work 6/7 days a week and spend whatever $ left over on knives, but they are nothing like yours. Hopefully someday! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brad Gibson

mametaro said:


> That is one amazing collection of knives. I work 6/7 days a week and spend whatever $ left over on knives, but they are nothing like yours. Hopefully someday! Thank you for sharing.



this guy has got some knives!


----------



## cookinstuff

This collection is great, love checking it out, still waiting for chuck to become chuckthephotographer though.....


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

cookinstuff said:


> This collection is great, love checking it out, still waiting for chuck to become chuckthephotographer though.....



I'm trying. There is not much in the budget for anything else.


----------



## cookinstuff

hehe I hear ya, I am taking pictures with a camera I borrowed from a fellow cook at work. I got plenty of knives, but no camera, or decent phone to take pics with either. Gonna post some pics right now actually. :knife:


----------



## NO ChoP!

Burl Source said:


> I didn't know that Michael was still making swords.



Was this Saltys?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

NO ChoP! said:


> Was this Saltys?



No I bought that new.


----------



## Bill13

Maybe you should swap the iPhone for the Nokia 1020. The camera on it is amazing! Not trying to start a Windows Phone vs iPhone just that the camera is pretty cool.:threadjacked:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I've heard those new Nokias are pretty awesome.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Mareko Maumasi 9.9 in chefs knife
View attachment 19526
View attachment 19527


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yoshihiro white steel honyaki yanagi



Mario Ingolia 160 utility


Mike Davis 160 utility kiritsuke. This one's a brute. In a good way.


----------



## RRLOVER

Just a Bad A$$ collection!!!!......I need to make a road trip to Va


----------



## cheflarge

lus1: I'm with Mario: BAD A__ collection!!! Let me know when you're ready for that road trip, brother, I'm in.

:goodpost:


----------



## rdm_magic

I don't think I've ever seen a knife that I want as much as that Davis 160 utility.


----------



## Chutotoro

Amazing collection


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I finally got a handle on my HHH petit wa gyuto. Keep in mind this is my first handle installation.
handle by Matt Sephens

Also just got an Ealy stainless damascus 2.75 in parer with buckey burl
View attachment 19839


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Just got 240 with integral bolster and hidden tang from Luke Snyder at blood roots. I really like this knife asymmetrical grind, subtlety rounded spine, nice taper. Really a nice knife. I'm impressed. Hadn't heard that much about blood root.


----------



## CanadianMan

Nice handle on the HHH knife, how did you install it? burn it in or epoxy? looks nice and straight great job!

The integral bolster on the bloodroot blades looks awesome! thin with good taper, looks comfy in a pinch grip


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I used epoxy. A lot more then I thought I would. The blood root blade is very comfortable. I must say I am extremely impressed with that knife. I placed an order for a scimitar with him that's still a
Year out. Really glad I did now.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

My name came up on Dave's list and it was well worth the wait. This photo does not do it justice. The handle is stunning.


----------



## Chefu

more pics please. can't see the whole profile or the handle. what I can see looks great


----------



## NO ChoP!

Coolest knives/ worst pics...

There's got to be a starving artist, young photographer in your area that's willing to trade photos for food.


----------



## zoze

To do your stunning knifes more justice please reconsider if you have fully utilized your camera-skills. There might still be some headroom...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I am well aware these photos aren't great. They come to my restaurant, I take a quick photo with my phone and start using them. I have a buddy who I'm trying to get to take some pics. Knives are a very hard thing to photograph correctly. You need some thing to disperse the light. Hope to get some professional photos soon.


----------



## knyfeknerd

Hey all you guys back offa Chuck about the pics!!!!
That's my job!
Chuck has his priorities straight and picks knives over cameras, I can't say I blame him.
One day he's going to dump a ton of super-sexy photos on us and we're going to have to call in sick to work just to look at them.
Consider yourselves warned!


----------



## zoze

A hell of scenario; but as to my part, I'll be prepared. Guess, sometimes you just have to tackle even the tough ones...


----------



## XooMG

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I am well aware these photos aren't great. They come to my restaurant, I take a quick photo with my phone and start using them. I have a buddy who I'm trying to get to take some pics. Knives are a very hard thing to photograph correctly. You need some thing to disperse the light. Hope to get some professional photos soon.


Hard to take amazing pics, but not too tough to do decent ones. Simple daylight by a window is fine for most. My pics use a camera with basic on-board flash and a piece of paper for some bouncing. Can be more work than most phone camera shots, but not hard to learn or practice.


----------



## XooMG

XooMG said:


> Hard to take amazing pics, but not too tough to do decent ones. Simple daylight by a window is fine for most. My pics use a camera with basic on-board flash and a piece of paper for some bouncing. Can be more work than most phone camera shots, but not hard to learn or practice.


Nothing special here, but an example of what a simple setup can do. Camera was handheld with on-board flash, flash was directed using a pretty thick piece of paper (think of a paper cone or funnel, but shape can be varied for different effects) at a white wall just above and behind the knives (just a few cm away). Keep the camera angle just oblique enough to reflect the white wall (imagine the knives as mirrors), rather than a straight-on shot. Light bounces off the wall and the reflection diffuses the light enough to give reasonably nice shadows. If you can't manually crank the flash power up or set the exposure, the resulting picture might be a bit dark, but usually isn't too hard to fix with software.

I know photography isn't really much of a hobby to many folks here, and that's cool, but I thought I'd just throw this out there if anyone wants to experiment without doing the whole light tent or strobist thing.
http://i.imgur.com/YqeXhhn.jpg (link instead of picture since it's not my gallery...sorry for the intrusion!)


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Thanks guys. It is some thing I want to look into. I'm tired of all the crappy pictures.


----------



## WildBoar

I'm pretty sure someone out there could take a bar of DT's chevron Damascus and make replacement parts for a Canon or Nikon DSLR body in order to jazz up the appearance a bit... Nice dammy lens caps would be pretty cool.


----------



## JohnnyChance

NO ChoP! said:


> Was this Saltys?



Salty's is damascus, I believe a little longer. 14-16". This looks to be just about the same exact pattern and size as mine, without the hollow grind & hamon and with a mustard patina.


----------



## marc4pt0

Chuck, you ain't that far from me here in Baltimore and I'm just compelled as all heck to convince the wife to give me a Sunday afternoon off just so I can come down there with my gear and snap some shots of your amazing collection. But you'll have to let me fondle, crap,I mean Handle that Kramer and compare it with some of your other gems. 
Just a thought...


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Two beautiful san mai's,
Devin Thomas 270 and William Catchside 245




And Marc feel free to come down any time.


----------



## WildBoar

The Catchside arrived?!?!? Congrats! Not to be selfish, but I can help facilitate such a visit (will work for food  )


----------



## marc4pt0

I will check my calendar!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Yeah it finally came. I spent 5 hours today on the phone and at the post office. They told me they have no record of it after customs. Basically told me it was lost. Then I got home and it was on my door step. As much as I can't stand USPS they have never completely lost a package. Even if it takes a few extra months. I'm sure I freaked will out pretty good.


Sent from my iPhone using Kitchen Knife Forum


----------



## Bill13

The finish on the Catchside is amazing, you can clearly see the reflections of whatever was in the background.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Ariel Salaverria criollo knife that I just got off a fellow member.


----------



## bkultra

Does it ever stop?!? Love your collection


----------



## chuck239

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Ariel Salaverria criollo knife that I just got off a fellow member.
> View attachment 20666



I have been thinking about buying that one for a year! Man.. Such a cool knife! If it was a little longer I would have caved a while ago haha. Hope you enjoy it! Would love to hear some thoughts on this one.

-Chuck


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Ariel Salaverria criollo knife that I just got off a fellow member.


Man that's one of the most elegant and beautiful knives I've seen. Ever.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

My new Bob Kramer 6 in custom damascus came today. It really impressed me. The taper is like nothing I've ever seen, even for a Kramer, and the damascus is very vivid. Photos don't really give it justice. Definitely the best $300 I've ever spent.:wink:


----------



## WildBoar

Kinda tall for a petty


----------



## Bill13

David,

Looks like we need to plan another dinner at TGP to check out all the new stuff. Maybe a weeknight when it is slower. Of course this offer would be open to any and all. I hope to be able to bring a couple of my new purchases too.


----------



## Von blewitt

I like it, nice score Charlie!


----------



## WildBoar

Bill13 said:


> David,
> 
> Looks like we need to plan another dinner at TGP to check out all the new stuff. Maybe a weeknight when it is slower. Of course this offer would be open to any and all. I hope to be able to bring a couple of my new purchases too.


Well, we are having our office Christmas dinner there this Thursday night starting at 6:30 pm... I'm sure I can break away from the table for a little bit. Leah will be there as well. I am not offering to bring any of my newer stuff, as I'm not sure the wife has noticed all of it yet :O


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Bill13 said:


> David,
> 
> Looks like we need to plan another dinner at TGP to check out all the new stuff. Maybe a weeknight when it is slower. Of course this offer would be open to any and all. I hope to be able to bring a couple of my new purchases too.



Please do I would love to see them and come any time. Just a heads up we are going to be slammed every night until January.


----------



## Lucretia

Sometimes it's nice just to start at the beginning of this thread and look through them all again. Amazing collection of beautiful knives!


----------



## marc4pt0

Charlie, I'm definitely coming down the first week of January. Bringing my camera gear and "kids" to play. Save some prep for me. I'll let you know what day when we get closer. Prob a Tuesday or Wednesday.
Cheers!


----------



## skiajl6297

I need to get over for a visit too. Perhaps I can bring the wife and kiddos too! Fun for the whole family!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Please come. Let me know before hand though because I don't have most of my knives at work. I'm building cherry display case but it's not quite done yet. I'll bring them in though. Also we are closed on Tuesdays. Mondays are good because it is usually are slowest day.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Everybody shows off their knife collection but not enough people show their stone collection. Here's mine. Way more then I need but damn it I want more.


----------



## Brad Gibson

Holy *!


----------



## berko

i already love this thread. there is the same thread on one of the german razor forums i just read a few day ago.


----------



## Slypig5000

Mother of god...


----------



## berko

so which of those is your favorite 1000#?


----------



## knyfeknerd

Geez Chuck! you could build a brick oven with all those!


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That's a tough one. I am always looking for that mythical perfect 800-1500. I'd say my go to's are shapton 1000, bester 1200, gesshin 1000 xl "it's a beast". I also just got the JNS 800 and 1000 today. I've heard good things. Gonna check um out tonight.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

I meant for this to be its own thread for people to show their stone collection. Don't know how it got put in my gallery.


----------



## Salty dog

Brad Gibson said:


> Holy *!



What Brad said.


----------



## Bill13

Wow Chuck, that really is an impressive collection. How long ago did you start buying them?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Quite a lone time. Got my first stone when I was 17.


----------



## erikz

ChuckTheButcher said:


> Everybody shows off their knife collection but not enough people show their stone collection. Here's mine. Way more then I need but damn it I want more.
> View attachment 21742
> View attachment 21743


How is that table not collapsing. Holy **** man!


----------



## Dave Martell

ChuckTheButcher said:


> I meant for this to be its own thread for people to show their stone collection. Don't know how it got put in my gallery.




I moved it Chuck. Each member can only have one thread in this sub-forum.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Dave Martell said:


> I moved it Chuck. Each member can only have one thread in this sub-forum.



Fair enough I wasn't really sure if this was really the right sub-forum.


----------



## neelesh

beautiful collection sir, need better photos


----------



## mr drinky

This is crazy sh!t here people. That stone-gasm was awesome, but I feel sorry for every woman in your life ever for the rest of your life. You will look like a crazy man. 

k.


----------



## Asteger

Just noticed the photo of the stone collection. Good heavens!

That table's making me nervious, Chuckthebutcher. Not going to topple, is it?


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

mr drinky said:


> This is crazy sh!t here people. That stone-gasm was awesome, but I feel sorry for every woman in your life ever for the rest of your life. You will look like a crazy man.
> 
> k.


Yeah, it's been an issue.


----------



## Lucretia

Naw. You just need a woman who likes knives!


----------



## kodo

god dammn.. nice collection.


----------



## miccro

holy sh*t what insanity - well done man! ....soo many nice knives + stones.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

A few knives I got on my hiatus "when I was supposed to be taking a break".

Burke twist damascus yanigiba





Randy Haas HHH custom predator damascus boning knife with integral bolster and mammoth tusk. One of the nicest knives I've ever seen.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Mert Tansu 240 wa-gyuto sumingashi, Takefu shiro core, Mallee burl handle and musk ox ferrule.




Haburn 52100 Honesuki chisel ground. One of the nicer handles I've seen. First knife I've bought from Ian and am very impressed.



Toyama Noborikoi Kasumi Slicer 300mm


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Shigefusa kitaeji 270 gyuto


GESSHIN KAGEKIYO 210MM WHITE #2 KIRITSUKE SHAPED WA-GYUTO


Peter Pryun Brothersville knives scimitars


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

Some Carters
View attachment 28688
View attachment 28689
View attachment 28690
View attachment 28691
View attachment 28692
View attachment 28693


----------



## Bill13

And I thought I had been buying too many knives:bigeek:. Good to have you back Chuck!!


----------



## Cheeks1989

I really like the look of Merts gyuto.


----------



## zoze

What a hiatus. You really confined yourself to the absolute minimum.


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

zoze said:


> What a hiatus. You really confined yourself to the absolute minimum.



yeah, I tried.


----------



## Anton

And here I was thinking that all this time you were researching cameras to take pics of your knives...


----------



## 420layersofdank

Nice unique collection Chuck!


----------



## 29palms

That slicer is dope.


----------



## goatgolfer

Superman just called. He wants his kryptonite 1200 back. It's the green one.:bigeek:


----------



## eugen_onegin

That's one hell of a collection! Good stuff


----------



## bkultra

Happy birthday Chuck and RIP, miss having you around here.


----------



## cheflarge

Amen.


----------



## WildBoar




----------

